# Skinny Water Showdown



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*
_Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop._

South winds brought a blistering pace to the action over mud and grass lately. Shallow venues devoid of fish until Saturday came flush with schools making the bold push "ultra skinny". While we continue to pry very low water conditions, the change in winds to a Southerly direction put a murky olive green hue on previously gin clear flats. Large areas I had on the "no fly" list since early February came alive. The Capt's. of Castaway Lodge all went to work amidst a flurry of drag burning bow-ups.

This is the first push shallow for the fish this year. I said before we're running a little late but it's amazing how fast we can catch up. With Sunday's wind switch to the North and gusting into the 20's, I was greeted by not a sole at the boat ramp. That's a familiar sight for us but our guests know what's in store. We lit into a rising water pattern feed as the big winds pushed what little water we have across the bay. I picked up fish quickly on visual through a couple of moves that had us busting the fish box. Black Drum to 24" and Redfish in the middle slot were on a rampage. We love to play in big winds, and today was no exception.

*Sure Sign of Spring*

We are starting to see the first signs of Pin Perch over grass. They make the run into deeper Gulf waters during the winter. Seeing them show up means warmer waters and hopefully the first sign of a Spring Tide is around the corner.

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or check our *photos on **Flickr* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Shout Out To Castaway Rods*

We'd like to give a special shout out to all the guys and especially the back office gals that help us make your dreams come true! We are spotlighting the 7'10" DD22's and 8' Gulf Coast Specials for bait casters. These rods combined with SMS8' spinning rods are the backbone of our operation and essentials for the "Master Boat Fisherman".


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

great days on the water


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Stay "bowed-up" my friends!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Looking a LIttle Juicy*

We'll see what it looks like today, temperature dip may send some fish running for deeper water. Forecast includes rain at various times of the day but winds have backed down quite a bit.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Day 2: Wind Events v. Temperature Events*

This is more of a wind event and I believe the water temperature has finally gotten to the point that fronts are turning into wind events. This is an important distinction as temperature events send fish sulking in deeper water and vacating shallow feeding grounds. This weather system with North winds is more of a wind event and isn't having the same affect a similar front would have had say a week and a half ago.

That's a good thing and the following is a look at Day 2 with long time guests from Brenham, TX.

Double K


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Massive Schools*

Fish are pouring onto the spawning grounds, yesterday produced full limits of solid Redfish and Pony Drum to 26".


----------

